# intro



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi , not a large scale breeder . Just have a few mice and want to learn about the color g and hair length genetics . i have some experience in this with other species so am not novice to genetic terminology or breeding patterns. 
I'm in Seattle if any others would like to swap mice. I also breed (or rather am working on) crested budgies if anyone has or sees them anywhere i am on a hunt for visuals. 
Thanks I hope this will be rewarding .


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello to you.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

mouse colour genetics is a 'deep rabbit hole', fur types/length etc is quite straight forward, merry christmas and welcome, have fun


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks all OOOH boy! Rabbit holes! sounds like fun . I mean really Alice had a good time right ? Lot's of questions about other stuff like ear placement and set on and such . I suppose it comes down to inching along(or perhaps cm) selecting and no such straight forward stuff like hair length though . tips I would appreciate. I'll be posting a bit as i get kits going . I'm out today to see if I can't get a new mouse . BTW any GNW US mousers here?
WA OR Seattle Portland???


----------

